# Watch My Progress - 2 Social Confidence Video Diary



## newbornmind (May 6, 2012)

Here we go! 

Here's the start of my ongoing video diary journal, where I'll be periodically discussing what I'm doing on a daily basis both internally (inner game/therapy/changing beliefs, etc) and externally (taking action in the real world in the direction of my goals)

Here's the first Vid:






Stay tuned, hopefully I can inspire and motivate others to take control, and live the life they choose!

Peace,

Nick

__________________
My friend Sebastiaan's weird method that helped him overcome his own 10 yr + Social Anxiety Disorder WATCH HIS VIDEO


----------



## newbornmind (May 6, 2012)

Damn, I can't see anywhere to edit that, and the video did not work (at least on my PC it's showing as either a white blank area, or mixed up code on different browsers)

Anyway, here's the video link:






Cheers,

N

__________________
My friend Sebastiaan's weird method that helped him overcome his own 10 yr + Social Anxiety Disorder WATCH HIS VIDEO


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

cool
good luck


----------



## Hyperborea (Aug 28, 2011)

I dont know did you already know, but it says that your video is hidden and you can only watch it if you have given direct link to it. Maybe thats why it didnt show on first post..?

Anyway good luck with your project. Persistence, persistence, persistence..


----------



## newbornmind (May 6, 2012)

Thanks for your encouragement, I think you're right about the video not showing due to privacy settings. No problem, I'll just post the link from now on...

Cheers 

Nick

__________________
My friend Sebastiaan's weird method that helped him overcome his own 10 yr + Social Anxiety Disorder WATCH HIS VIDEO


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

What an awesome idea It'll be good to document progress and also since you are sharing the video it's like holding you accountable which will encourage you to stick with your plan! Best of luck to you! I love positive posts like these.


----------



## newbornmind (May 6, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Cheers for the support! 

Here's the second video:






I'm only going to be doing this once a week now, as I realized once a day or so was a bit much... 

These are the things I mentioned in the video:

CTB - Overcoming social anxiety Step by step

also worth checking out: "feeling Good" Dr D Burns

Silva ultramind ESP System

pstec - ultimately scrambling the ability for us to have negative emotions, which allows us to feel relaxation about things which once stressed us.

You can just Google any of them if you want to find out more...

Thanks for your support guys, and I hope it helps with your own journey!

Cheers,

Nick

__________________
My friend Sebastiaan's weird method that helped him overcome his own 10 yr + Social Anxiety Disorder WATCH HIS VIDEO


----------



## Floccus Doda (May 31, 2012)

Nick, I haven't seen your videos yet but I had the same idea in my mind. I was wondering how we could all help each other out. I thought maybe we all could make videos in which we told each other how we're trying to change our lives internally as well as externally. That way we all would be accountable to each other and, perhaps, seeing others' progress would motivate us as well. Plus, i think making videos of yourself and posting it for others to see helps in increasing our confidence. I'm glad you've already begun making videos and perhaps I'll do the same. I hope more people will join in and together we can help each other. Cheers


----------



## Floccus Doda (May 31, 2012)

I have a teeny-weeny problem though. I don't have a video cam. lol. My cellphone has a cam though, but I'm doubtful about the quality of the vid.


----------



## newbornmind (May 6, 2012)

Floccus Doda,

I think that's a great idea, I would be happy to take part in that with you. It can only help right?

I'm not sure what to suggest about creating videos, you'd need something to make em with... :yes

__________________
My friend Sebastiaan's weird method that helped him overcome his own 10 yr + Social Anxiety Disorder WATCH HIS VIDEO


----------



## newbornmind (May 6, 2012)

Here's my latest update:






the only new resource I mentioned here was psycho cybernetics by maxwell maltz, which is related to self image psychology, as I discussed in the video.

Hope it helps guys, please feel free to comment or ask me anything that you are not sure about.

Cheers,

Nick

__________________
My friend Sebastiaan's weird method that helped him overcome his own 10 yr + Social Anxiety Disorder WATCH HIS VIDEO


----------



## Laura1990 (May 12, 2012)

Hi Nick, I've been watching your videos. Looking forward to more.


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

newbornmind said:


> Here's my latest update:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This last video really spoke to me (i.e. poor self-image, stepping out of the comfort zone (I sit alone at cafes as well.. it's nice lol), bad habit of thinking about the past alot + "going back" to it).


----------



## newbornmind (May 6, 2012)

Thanks for the support guys, and I'm honoured that you guys are following and it's helping you (or at least giving you direction and motivation to make changes  )

Here's the latest: (sorry it's way long)






(making video shorter than last time FAIL, lol) :clap

*Here's the notes from this video:*

*silva ultramind* progress - becoming easier to do what's known as the long relaxation technique on my own, without the audio

one of the trainers says you need to do 10 hours of the long relax before you'll be trained or used to it enough to start getting to those deep levels yourself, and to start "reprogramming" when deeply relaxed

some amazing changes can be made by using silva relaxation - woman who was in army and got raped several times, went from extremely anxious to calm and relaxed in just weeks from using this relaxation program

Here's the link to the story about this woman's changes with the use of this program:
(it's the 3rd answer down)

http://answers.silvasupport.com/en/title.php?titleid=75

going to keep doing silva 1-3 times per day, doing at least 1 guided daily for the next few weeks (at least) until I know it enough to do it by myself every time

*CBT* - starting to be more aware when in the middle of anxiety (like coffee yesterday) of my ANTs, and starting to try and challenge them - still hard amongst anxiety, need more practice,

def seeing benefits of the new beliefs, again it's a matter of drilling them deep into your mind thought processes, so that they become your actual beliefs

*example - attitude statements said with emotion, will transfer to beliefs if you keep at it

will be reading and learning more about psycho cybernetics - self image

psychology, and planning to implement it into my mental training on a daily basis

- so for now no updates on that

*Taking action*

social meeting event - some difficulty, but overall feel it was a success

Here's the thread where I posted my experience: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...-my-first-meeting-found-on-meetup-com-188425/

going to keep up the courage, and go to at least 1 if not 2-3 of these during weekdays

Keep pushing - it takes momentum to overcome negative feelings based on taking action in certain ways - we're reprogramming our nervous system here

(example - cinema experience, was very nervy at start and for about 40 mins watching, but gradually calmed down, and actually walked out of the cinema feeling quite relaxed and confident)

goal sheet

keep momentum

treat it like an experiment - find what's working for you, ditch what's not keep at it and keep momentum!!! (so important - as past conditioning already has you in negative momentum (you have to push out of that, to get out of the negative spiral)

See you next week! : )

__________________
My friend Sebastiaan's weird method that helped him overcome his own 10 yr + Social Anxiety Disorder WATCH HIS VIDEO


----------



## GreatHeartly (Jun 13, 2012)

Hey newbornmind, I remember you told me in another post about a social meet up event. It's really brave of you to share these videos - well done!! You're doing so well and I am learning a lot too!  Thanks for sharing and good luck with your progress!


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Hey thanks for sharing all this info and your progress! I been researching methods of reducing SA myself, have you looked into hypnosis at all? It is a technique for changing beliefs at the subconscious level. 
And also there's this technique called EFT have heard of that? EFT stand for Emotional Freedom Technique and it is for releasing emotions by tapping acupuncture points. 
Just thought I'd share  and good luck changing those neural pathways to overcome SA!


----------



## newbornmind (May 6, 2012)

Hey Bryan buddy,

Yep, I've tried it all, but not with the consistency that I am now working at things. I'm finding the daily process goals (shown last vid) very effective after just 4 days of doing it, I'm hitting my daily goals pretty consistently, were as before I wouldn't be as consistent, and wouldn't be able to track what I had been doing. So that's helping.

I think a lot of different things can work, depending on who you are, and your beliefs about what works. Ultimately though, until you get in there and change your subconscious beliefs, and change the way you see yourself, you're not going to feel like you've changed. So whatever it takes to get to that perspective is the most important thing.

Vision for where you want to be, and dedication to making that vision a reality is also super important with something as sticky as social anxiety.

Good luck with it! 

Nick

__________________
My friend Sebastiaan's weird method that helped him overcome his own 10 yr + Social Anxiety Disorder WATCH HIS VIDEO


----------



## Vykan12 (Apr 24, 2010)

From a quick view of your videos, I'm surprised you have SA. You have awesome vocal tonality and a cool accent


----------



## newbornmind (May 6, 2012)

Vykan12 said:


> From a quick view of your videos, I'm surprised you have SA. You have awesome vocal tonality and a cool accent


Why thank you Vykan 

Every little compliment helps to reinforce my new positive beliefs, so don't hold back 

Just fishing... 

__________________
My friend Sebastiaan's weird method that helped him overcome his own 10 yr + Social Anxiety Disorder WATCH HIS VIDEO


----------



## newbornmind (May 6, 2012)

Yo peeps! 

Latest update: 




Here's my notes:

Quick recap of things previously discussed

silva - works

cbt - overcoming SA step by step - works if consistent everyday (main thing is to actually use the ideas when negativity comes up)

exposure - slowly does it

3 things that have to change if you want to change your life feelings, thoughts and actions/behaviours

choose 1-2 new habits in each area, and commit to consistently making it happen over the next 4-5 weeks

if your isolating yourself, start to break the pattern by being around people in a way you can handle, and build up difficulty over time

create a heirarchy or ladder or challenging experiences

quick tips for improving your self image

get your personal grooming (hair cut, etc) worked on

get some new clothes if needed, start to only wear clothes out that make you feel more confident

practice good body language - watch and mimic confident actors, etc

smile more, even practice smiling when you're alone - it'll raise your mood, and you'll be subconsciously sending your subconscious a message that you are happy, and that you feel good about yourself (try smiling like you would if you were really happy - avoid fake smiling - sends the opposite message to your sub)

all these things will help to communicate to your subconsious self image, that you're more confident/have higher self esteem, thus making it so.

Thanks, and always leave comments!

Cheers,

Nick

__________________
My friend Sebastiaan's weird method that helped him overcome his own 10 yr + Social Anxiety Disorder WATCH HIS VIDEO


----------



## upndownboi (Oct 7, 2010)

cool vids


----------



## GreatHeartly (Jun 13, 2012)

^^ yeah!..... And where is the next one??!


----------



## newbornmind (May 6, 2012)

GreatHeartly said:


> ^^ yeah!..... And where is the next one??!


Ha! thanks guys 

always encouraging!

I'll either post one in the next day or 2, or I'll wait till next week.

The thing is, there's only so much I can say about my progress after a week, and because I'm doing pretty much the same things still, there's not much more to say on those things without repeating myself.

In other words, changes don't happen overnight, or even "overweek", so there's only so much "updating" I can give you each week.

So.... considering just doing 1 every 1-2 weeks now.. I hope that's not too disappointing..

One thing I can quickly mention is - cold showers

Wha???

yep, I'm now having a 5 minute cold shower at the start of each day. It's an idea I found out about in another ebook I've just read, called "the end of social anxiety" which I recommend (and will discuss next video too)

It's crazy, and it's hard, but their are loads of health benefits, check em out:

http://www.guidinginstincts.com/2012/04/10-health-benefits-of-cold-showers.html

But the main reason I'm doing it, is because I've found it's really working well at cutting a hole through my prior habit of getting depressed and ruminating about my anxiety and associated lifestyle problems in the mornings.

This is something I never mentioned, but it was getting really bad, progressively worse in fact. Certainly not a good way to start the day, that's for sure.

So yeah, cold shower, morning walk focusing on feeling SA that pops up when out and about walking, yoga, good breakfast, relaxation and some CBT each morning seems to be a positive vibe for me at the moment.

Anyway, I will keep doing these videos, but as I said, I want to have some new developments each time, so they may be 1-2 weeks in frequency..

Thanks for your support dudes!

Nick

__________________
My friend Sebastiaan's weird method that helped him overcome his own 10 yr + Social Anxiety Disorder WATCH HIS VIDEO


----------



## GreatHeartly (Jun 13, 2012)

Ah, fair enough. Keep going, you're doing really well! It's great to read your posts - lots of good, positive stuff. 

Not so sure about the cold showers though ... you can keep that


----------



## newbornmind (May 6, 2012)

WOW,

finally got around to posting a new video:






My approach has laid back quite a bit from last time I posted, hope you enjoy the concepts!! 

Here's the notes:

meditating every day - at least 1, but aim for 2 - simple mindfulness meditation, close eyes, focus on breath, when you have a thought don't freak out and try and control it, just observe it, and return your attention to the breath. You can PM me or Google more on this.

important to learn to not only think, but FEEL more positively, I recommend a very powerful book "growing the positive mind"

focus on accepting yourself, and just doing the best you can - Self acceptance is so important, and you're only human

what you're doing in your life, is largely based on what you've experienced, especially in your early years, and most of what you experienced was out of your hands, so again, be kind to yourself - see yourself with kind eyes

until next time

__________________
My friend Sebastiaan's weird method that helped him overcome his own 10 yr + Social Anxiety Disorder WATCH HIS VIDEO


----------



## Openyoureyes (Jun 13, 2012)

i like how you unzipped your jacket idk it was funny to me X3 btw your accent is awesome and keep it upp!

- i watched 11/06/12 one


----------



## Alchemist (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi!
I just discovered this topic and watched first 2 videos.

I will see all of them when I get the time.

For now I just want to congratulate for courage. Keep doing a good job.

I personally did CBT step by step program and it changed my life. Still there is more to do, so I will try few new things you suggested.

Thanks, man!


----------



## newbornmind (May 6, 2012)

Hey Guys,

Here's what I've been up to over the last few months. Not quite there just yet, but some positive direction happening 

Latest video blog here:






Here's my thread on the vocal classes:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...-vocal-presentation-night-class-today-229827/

Please let me know if you have any comments or questions about anything I mentioned 

Thanks,

Nick


----------



## newbornmind (May 6, 2012)

Okay, another video!

Yes, I know I'm going crazy, that's 2 in 2 days!!

I'm just going to start posting every little thing that I'm doing now that helps me, in short videos yo...

So enjoy it:






This one should make a BIG difference if you practice it. I'm less anxious immediately everytime I do it 

Enjoy. And comment, please comment, I love your feedback!!


----------

